# How do i get access to what members sell?



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

as a matter of interest how do i get access to what members are selling :?:

:idea: i have had my car a few weeks now and i feel its time start modifying,

thanks guys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi 42BABYDOLL,
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & increase your post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------

